# Generar Chispa para prender fuego



## dark_soul (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola a todos, tengo que hacer un proyecto de escuela, el profesor nos menciono varios proyectos, pero el que me intereso es poder prender fuego a partir de un circuito, el cual solo puede contener solamente: Resistencias, Capacitores y/o bobinas.

La idea es que con un encendedor se deja salir gas para que apartir del circuito se genere la chista y prenda.

Solamente me gustaria ideas, de como debo iniciar, que pasos a seguir o que considerar, para empezar a hacer calculos.

Por todo muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

Consiguete en algun taller mecanico una bobina de encendido de automovil y el capacitor asociado, con esto, un pulsador y una fuente de 12 V tienes como encender el fuego.


Si lo quieres mas complicado tienes esto otro


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bobina de tesla en miniatura: upssss tiene un MOSFET!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Bobina de tesla en miniatura: upssss *tiene un MOSFET*!



Nones, es una forma de dibujar un tiristor.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

A cual te refieres? al mio? Lo que está en la part de salida no es un unijuntura?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

No al mio, cuando lo escribi tu dibujo todavia no habia aparecido.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Yo me hacia mis pinitos terroristas con fuentes de neones, van a 12V y solo llevan un par de transistores y resistencias al estilo 555, un par de condensadores y una bobina, y ale! 1200V de happy, achichara hormigas, suelda centimos de cobre, quema madera, y con un poco gasolina... ¡coctel molotow temporizado!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mejor me inclito por un flyback: barato, rapido y accesible**


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 24, 2008)

con esto tengo un generador de alto voltage (foto)

es que con bobinas de coche pues mira..algo hice...y bueno ..pero con un flyback nada y no se me dejas con la boca abierta   pero no me hace mucha gracia arriesgarme a utilizarlos    un dia tocara pero por ahora no tengo televisores malos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

jose_flash: Si le colocas el capacitor original de la bobina mejoras la chispa.
Creo que era de 150nF 600V


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 24, 2008)

ok..
pero dende va el capacitador ..en el positivo o en el negativo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

En paralelo con la bobina, entre el (+) y el (-) de la bobina


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 24, 2008)

gracias fogo ...te debo miles..

y el sabado a morirme electrocutado siiii hay algun plan mas chacii..!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Fogonazo, perdona esta duda pero es que yo aprendi el castellano de la RAE, a que te refieres con bobinas de coche, a la bujias?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

Bobina


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Acá se llaman transformadores dado que su funcion es transformar intensidad en tension, llamamos bobinas a los elemantos pasivos que solo producen inductancia, tengan el nucleo que tengan, de todas formas dudaba de lo que comentabas porque tengo entendido que la funcion de la "bobina" la realizan en la actualidad las propias bujias (igual solo algunos modelos nuevos). 
De todas formas gracias, porque con la tonteria algo nuevo aprendi.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 24, 2008)

ya pero da lo mismo ....es una bobina si pues..Fin  no las dos cosas son ciertas es un transformador = Si ,es una bobina tambien..  .yo lo conoci como bobina de enecendido

una cosa con solo conectarla a la fuente me da Alta Tension o antes tiene que haber un oscilador ( 555 o transistores)


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> ya pero da lo mismo ....es una bobina si pues..Fin  no las dos cosas son ciertas es un transformador = Si ,es una bobina tambien..  .yo lo conoci como bobina de enecendido
> 
> una cosa con solo conectarla a la fuente me da Alta Tension o antes tiene que haber un oscilador ( 555 o transistores)



Hombre, sin saber mucho de que va la vaina, yo diria que si alimentas en continua una bobina haces corto, osea que 555=Buena idea


----------



## macraig (Mar 24, 2008)

No si el pulso dura solo unos pocos mS... Esa seria la idea fundamental. Un pulso de pocos mS a travez de una bobina de encendido =  CHISPA!

Pero creo q en el original solo se pedia algo con elementos pasivos, o me equivoco?

Salu2.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 24, 2008)

entonces pra generar unos aritos voltaicos o chispas buenas que necesito ..¿? un 555 astable y la bobinita


----------



## macraig (Mar 24, 2008)

Bueno, la idea ya esta, un pulso de poca duracion a travez de una bobina de encendido, o de un Flyback... La implementacion, como habras visto, puede hacerce de muchas maneras... Elige la q creas mas conveniente. Y usala con cuidado, no qremos q te mates o mates a alguien!

Salu2


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 24, 2008)

cogere un 555 y le pondre un condensador de 0.1uF para que de pulsos muy rapido..u le pondre una bobina de enceendido a 15 Volt. y chinpun muerte por electrosock hay algo mas excitante ..


----------



## dark_soul (Mar 24, 2008)

Gracias por su ayuda, con lo que comentan empezare el proyecto, muchas gracias


----------



## joshdaniel (Abr 6, 2008)

disculpen pero soy muiy novato en esto, siempre me intereso como poder hacer chispas, controlados electronicamente!. Estoy en la busqueda de los componentes de los cuales hablan. especificamente de lo de los automoviles. Hasta ahora lo que entiendo es que esta bobina de encendido, te consume algo de corriente a un vottaje bajo y te entrega un alto voltaje?. de que cantidad hablamos, alguien tiene por ahi especificaciones de esa bobina?.
 y porfavor comenten mas sobre el tema, a ver si alguien se anima a hacer un tutorial paso a paso que no entiendo bien GRACIAS DE ANTEMANo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2008)

Segun el modelo te consumen entre 3 y 5A con 12 V de alimentacion.
Puedes llegar a 35000V sobre el secundario de la bobina

En el foro tienes esquemas de generadores de "chispa" mecanicos y electronicos


----------



## santiago (Abr 6, 2008)

hubieran puesto esto en el post "patada a persona" jeje


----------



## gerardo ivan (Jun 1, 2008)

con cuanto alimento la bobina en el dibujo que propone jose_flash?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2008)

disculpen que lo pei rapido y solo el inicio y el final.

quien lo inicio pide :

"prender fuego"

para mi si tengo que elegir:

*hacer una chispa*
fuente de poder  /(12v /3 amper digamos)
la bobina de AT esa del auto

y solo hago ......chispa de mierda que no inflamo un papel o una hoja

b]hacer un alambre al rojo vivo[/b]
fuente de poder  /(12v /3 amper digamos).....con menos alcanza.
una R de alambre 

prendo cualquier papel o lo que sea.

R......o bobina.........  ....que es mas chico, sencillo y todo lo que quieran.

si voy a hacer un encendedor.................es otra cosa......ahi es pavo pensar cualquier opcion.
si voy a hacer un encendido electronico de gas poara un horno......ahi es otra cosa


----------



## Daniel21090 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hola amigos , necesito saber  especificamente que componentes necesito para desarrollar este proyecto,me interesa mucho, soy un principiante en la electronica solo necesito que el circuito tenga inductores(L), capacitores(C) y resistencias(R) y sea efectivo si se puede que trabaje con corriente alterna CA. Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## mendek (Dic 12, 2008)

hoola! a todos yo quisiera que me pudieran pasar un circuito para ensender un chispa pero con un voltaje de 12v ò menor lo quiero para un robot q saque una flama 
y que èsta chispa prenda el gas 
les agradeseria mucho que me lo pasaran y por supuesto muchas gracias


----------



## mendek (Dic 12, 2008)

haaaa!   y olvidava algo que si se puede sea con componentes pequeños por que he visto que si hay, pero con bobina de carro y ese la verdad que no me sirve,
jaja que mas quiero no!
bueno si alguien me ayuda gracias


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Ago 12, 2010)

hola

quiero hacer un electrificador de alambrados con un 555, y vi el circuito de FOGONAZO, y me pregunto si me podrá servir.

en la salida del circuito con 555, le voy a poner un transformador inversor 6+6 para alcanzar los 110v.

gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## soerok (Ago 15, 2010)

astrodh dijo:
			
		

> a si de facil la [Editado]



Cuida tu lenguaje en el foro...

Con este circuito puedes hacer oscilar un transformador (Conectado al revés), ignition coil, flyback o alguna otra cosa que genera alto voltaje consiguiendo muy buenos resultados.



Yo lo arme con una bobina de encendido de automóvil y pude generar un arco voltaico de unos 5 cm.
Saludos 

Aaaah... y no se si este bien reflotar este post que es del 2008.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Ago 15, 2010)

soerok dijo:


> Cuida tu lenguaje en el foro...
> 
> Con este circuito puedes hacer oscilar un transformador (Conectado al revés), ignition coil, flyback o alguna otra cosa que genera alto voltaje consiguiendo muy buenos resultados.
> 
> ...





muy buen circuito, pero el que yo pienso hacer es con el de fogo, pues hace que la chispa sea demaciadamente grande, de unos 20 a 30 mil volts, pero de todas maneras gracias.


----------



## soerok (Ago 15, 2010)

Ahí hay varios kv.


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola. Me gustaría preguntar cuánta tensión generan las chispas eléctricas de los mecheros eléctricos. Yo pienso que estas chispas de 10-20kv son muy peligrosas  ¿o no?


----------



## soerok (Ago 15, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> Hola. Me gustaría preguntar cuánta tensión generan las chispas eléctricas de los mecheros eléctricos. Yo pienso que estas chispas de 10-20kv son muy peligrosas  ¿o no?



Un mechero de esos debe de tirar una chispa de unos 10 - 20 kV pero no es para nada peligrosa por que es mucha tensión, pero muy poca intensidad, lo que en realidad es un peligro es la intensidad (Corriente, Amperes etc..).
Una chispa generada con una bobina de encendido y un oscilador es de unos 20 - 50 kV, pero lo mismo, no mata por su baja intensidad, pero si te da una buena patada que no mires. (Experiencia  )


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 16, 2010)

Gracias Soerok por la respuesta 

.....


----------



## El barto (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola 
Tengo un flyback de una pantalla de pc, como podre generar una chispa con eso???, vi un circuito en youtube, lo hice pero hasta pero hasta ahora nada, nose que es :enfadado:
Este fue el circuito que hice:





Si alguien me puede ayudar seria genial


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miren, aqui enciendo yo mis cigarrillos,jejeje, era de los primeros, ahora ya los enciendo a la primera,pero asegurense que el cigarrito  no esta humedo,jejeje.






ademas es 2 en 1, encima reproduce musica, jejeje.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 16, 2011)

Tambien se puede hacer fuego con una bombilla de linterna de 3.0v y una bateria de 9v el voltaje de mas hace brillar en exceso al filamento, entonces debes calentar el cristal de la bombilla por unos 10 segundos luego la pasas por agua fria y con un golpe suave le quitas parte del cristal quedando el filamento expuesto, colocas un papel al lado del filamento (si es papel enserado mejor) y listo alimentas con la bateria y tienes fuego, lo malo es que el filamento sirve solo para 1 o 3 veces je je je je.


----------

